# Eagle recomendacion para proyecto



## amm (Ago 15, 2009)

hola compañeros, estoy iniciando un modulo para el uso de pic de todas las gamas y esto conlleva a el uso de demasiadas lineas de conexion y variedad de dispositivos, y como se que muchos de ustedes tienen amplios conocimientos en el software eagle mi pregunsta es    que me recomiendan hacer 
1  iniciar el diseño directamente en pcb.  
2  hacer el esquematico para despues convertirlo a pcb
tomando en cuenta que ya tengo los esquemas y que una forma de hacer un diseño generalizado es por el esquematico pero veo que una vez transferido el diseño esquematico a pcb el software eagle no permite añadir ningun elemento ni linea de conexion nueva lo cula con pcb wizard si se puede pero es mejor eagle ademas de que me gusta que se puede hacer una masa general en el diseño.

apenas inicio a usar eagle y como el diseño lleva muchas lineas es mas facil usar el esquematico ya que los rutea automaticamente y en el pcb no es asi tendria que ir ruteando todo.   
3  hay alguna forma de hacer un ruteo rapido en PCB sin tener que hacer el esquematico.
por su comprension grasias.


----------



## kuropatula (Ago 16, 2009)

Creo que eso es muy personal, deberías probar hasta encontrar la forma que te resulte más cómoda.
Yo personalmente, uso Orcad 9, el PCB lo hago directamente en el layout (no hago el esquemático), hago un ruteo automático y luego le hago algunas mejoras manuales.
Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 16, 2009)

Con eagle para circuitos muy grandes y complicados el autorouter no da buenos resultados, como te dice el compañero el diseño del pcb es algo muy personal, mejor hacer el esquematico, luego organizas y finalmente ruteas a mano, queda una pcb con un toque mas profesional.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 25, 2009)

Cuando convierto el diseño al PCB hay algunas conexiones que no me las toma, igual que "amm" Que tenemos que cambiar para que nos deje puentear los componentes? Porque intente desde el esquema pero no puedo.
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 25, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Cuando convierto el diseño al PCB hay algunas conexiones que no me las toma, igual que "amm" Que tenemos que cambiar para que nos deje puentear los componentes? Porque intente desde el esquema pero no puedo.
> Saludos



Para microprocesadores les sugiero que trabajen con BUSES ya que, como dice amm, hay muchas pistas que colocar.
En Eagle, cuando no puedes puentear el componente, es porqué el componente o las almohadillas correspondiente, no están presentes en el esquemático.

Ejemplo clásico: los pines de power de los ICs. Primero hay que mostrarlos en el diagrama, luego los puedes conectar.

LES RECUERDO: Busquen en este mismo apartado que hay un manual de Eagle en español posteado.

Saludos:


----------



## amm (Sep 25, 2009)

gracias por su ayuda 
ahora que ya probe los pcb wizard y eagle opino lo siguiente. pcb wizard es demasiado facil de usar es intuitivo su uso y una buena herramienta para circuitos sensillos que no requieren muchas lineas de conexion su desventaja cuando se desea realizar un circuito muy complejo su autoruteo es muy deficiente.  El eagle es mas complicado de utilizar pero contiene muchisimas librerias de componentes electronicos y encapsulados ademas de que en este si se pueden realizar circuitos muy complejos ya que su autorute es 10 a 1 veces superior que el pcb wizard, algo que no me agrado es que cuando paso del esquematico al pcb me desordena por completo los componentes y en mi caso son muchos lo cual requiere de time para ordenar los componentes.


Pregunto compañeros ¿ hay alguana forma en la que al pasar de esquema a pcb no me desordene mis componentes en la imagen muestro como me los desordena por completo?
seria de mucha ayuda algun tip para que no suceda esto gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 25, 2009)

Amigo, no es que los desordena, sino que, simplemente, no los ordena en absoluto. Ni siquiera los coloca en la placa. La placa está representada por el recuadro que ves a la derecha. Los componentes están todos a la izquierda.

El programa, ningún programa sabe, como se van a distribuir los componentes en una placa. No hay criterios de distribución estándar para eso. Es algo parecido al Autoroute, solo te traza unas pistas siguiendo ciertos criterios de distribución, es una gran ayuda pero, al final, es uno mismo el que debe acomodar y corregir pistas.

ORCAD tira los componentes sobre la placa, ellos quedan allí y a muchos cómodos les sirve así pero, si uno se fija bien en esa colocación, se puede dar cuenta de lo disparatada que resulta ser. Claro que... hay que tener cierta experiencia en diseños para percatarse de eso.

Por otra parte, un simple cambio en la distribución de los componentes, puede resolver todos los líos que se pueden presentar en el trazado.

Te sugiero que bajes el manual y sigas el tutorial y, practiques el asunto. Es solo cuestión de adquirir un poco de destreza.

Saludos:


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 26, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias mcrven.
amm: 
¿Que es ese proyecto?


----------



## mcrven (Sep 27, 2009)

Amigos, unas cositas que les quiero aclarar.

Estuve mirando el screen shot de amm y, si se fijan bien, podrán darse cuenta que el área ocupada por los componentes es mayor que el área del recuadro que representa el PCB.

La versión Lite, shareware o comprada, solo permite placas con dimensiones de Media EuroCard. EuroCard es igual a 8 cm X 16 cm, por lo tanto la mayor va a ser de 8 cm X 8 cm o, 64 cm^2.

Ese proyecto se puede implementar, a pesar de esa limitación, distribuyéndolo en dos PCBs distintos, con dops equemáticos distintos. En un PCB se coloca toda la lógica y en el otro todos los componentes de E/S (Display, interruptores, botones, LEDs, etc.). Luego se pueden unir con cable o preparar un BUS que llegue a una orilla de ambos PCBs y soldarlos con unos jumprs.

En fin... La cretividad y la estupidez del ser humano son infinitas.

Saludos:


----------



## amm (Sep 30, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda amigos, es un modulo para probar microcontroladores y controlar desde el modulo. 
una forma util que acabo de descubrir es ir haciendo cada parte de la tarjeta de forma indivudual y crear su .brd para posteriormente ordenarlo a la forma deseada solo copiando y pegando el archivo.brd, tansolo con checar y corregir los errores de incompatibilidad que son por lo regular la GND y VCC y otros que surgen. 
el metodo esta en un video con nombre "copyng schematics and boards in eagle" en una page conocida para videos, el tip del bus si que me sirvio mucho mcrven gracias

en cuanto al tamaño de mi tarjeta el software en donde dice en  file-print setup   hay una parte para el tamaño en donde dice paper estoy considerando una hoja A4 pero no se si ese sea el tamaño al que puedo aspirar  o en donde veo el tamaño para configurar es que asi era en pcb wizard pero en Eagle profesional no se si sea igual?


----------



## mcrven (Oct 1, 2009)

Si te compraste un Eagle Pro, no hay limitaciones. Esto lo puedes verificar en www.cadsoftusa.com
donde pone "Prices".

Adelante con eso que vas por buen camino.

Saludos:


----------



## josedavid25 (Abr 22, 2011)

Tengo una pregunta no encuentro el LM386 y el HT8950A por favor ayudenme lo necesito para un proyecto 

 gracias


----------



## electroconico (Abr 22, 2011)

cuando busques el componente escribelo así :

LM386* y te salen todos componentes relacionados , o ponle lm38*.

El que no me aparece en libreria es el ht8950A , no es dicil crear componentes.

Saludos!


----------



## josedavid25 (Abr 22, 2011)

Gracias me sirvió de mucho tratare de crear o buscar el HT8950A


----------

